# Sinuses



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hello Everyone:I hope everyone is doing well. I haven't heard from some of regulars in awhile ie) Moldie, Lynne, Dee Dee, Sea, Georgia, where have you all gone? It's been great hearing from our new members, but I'm just wondering how everyone else is doing. Anyways, getting back to my problem. My sinuses have been driving me nuts. It's been ongoing for quite some time now. I use eucalyptus oil, flonase (nasal spray) and tiger balm. I think the sinuses are giving me constant headaches. I've even started taking Contact C which is not good for me because of my high blood pressure. It seems to help for a day or two and when I go off of them the headaches come back. Does anyone have the same problem and what do you do to help with headaches? The last thing I want to do is have a sinus operation. I hear there is no guarantees with it. Anyways, even if you don't have suggestions drop on in and say hi.


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

Weener,From one sinus sufferer to another.2.00$ bottle of simple saline solution nose spray is a marvel. Use nightly or more if needed. Vitamin CEver sense i started this a year ago---no infections.Your headaches may not just be sinus--so monitor that.i would get rid of the other stuff--as when you try to stop there is a rebound effect causeing the very problem they are meant to solve. Saline is natural and believe me it works!Debbie


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi weener and everyone , I don't have any good info for you . Just wanted to stop in and say HI . I hope you are doing well . I have not heard from Dixie bell in a while have you ? Well my thoughts and prayers are with you all . God Bless and Take care . Pat


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2000)

Hey, Weener, I'm still around. Just busy with work and the kids. I am finding that I don't have as much time or energy to come to the computer. My job is going great but I am pretty tired and lounge on the couch in the evening.About the sinuses.....Me and my kids all use nasal saline spray morning and night. It has really helped. Our passages are so swollen from allergies so the saline spray really helps with that. Hope yours are better.Hope everyone is doing okay. Talk at ya later. Lynne


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Weener, If you are allergic to the molds out there----then that would perhaps explain the sinus problem right now. I don't know about you up in Canada, but here is Wisconsin, the last several weeks have been rough on allergy sufferers due to the extrememly high mold counts. It's the highest in 10 years!!! I've had more runny nose and sinus pressure and headache with lots of facial soreness. Called my allergist yesterday and he told me to continue using the Claritin every morning, and besides using the Rhinicort Aqua Nasal Spray at bedtime, use it every morning as well. Also wants me to try taking Sudafed (30mg.) tablet at night to help with the stuffiness. I've been waking up in the middle of the night, all stuffed up. And my nose runs all the time. Not as profusely as when you have a cold, but have to have a kleenex on me all the time. Your headaches could also be hormonal. I know you mentioned the "sweats" and hot flashes. Believe me, hormonal imbalance can give you headaches big time. My headaches are a combination of hormonal, allergy, and Fibro. The constant stiff, burning shoulders and neck are big culprits. Hope you get some relief soon.Karen


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2000)

Hi Weener & Everyone,I am still around but have been very busy and sore. using the computer alot has caused some extra pain so I am laying off it a little. These cold spells are making my FM miserable, alot of back pain and chest pain.How are you Weener..Is there a chat night at all on this board? We should try to get another one started. Let me knowTake Care,Sea


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

Hi weener dude!(apologies to you and Norm McDonald)Am new alias. 2nd the Vitamin C post. I take 2 grams a day. Works wonders. Provides liver and adrenal support, helps lower blood pressure, drys out leaky things (including my butt, so me shorts are clean as a whistle), enhances anti-depressant.Can't say enough good things 'bout it.HTH - NickT


----------



## Debbielee (Jun 14, 2000)

amen to that Nik.What is 2 grams in miligrams?Debbie


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hullo weener,sinuses bug me some,but no ideas.i was just wondering if tiger balm is that stuff,like utter balm,cause i dont think id like trying to milk a tiger.hope you find some relief.denny


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Squrts:Glad to hear from you. LOL about the tiger balm. No it's not the same. I remember seeing the udder balm at the feed store. And there is no way I would ever get near a tiger unless the tranquilized it first.


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

oh,sure,everyone posts under this"sinus"just because i posted under the other"sinus"lol.i know lol now,so proud.denny


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Everyone:Thanks to everyone who replied. I'm happy to hear from all of you. I've used the saline spray before and it did help. I ran out and forgot to pick up another bottle. I'm going out first thing tomorrow to get another one.Sea, as far as the chatnite goes, I haven't been on for the past 2 weeks. It use to be on Mondays around 9:30 p.m. Maybe we should open it up for discussion. What do you all think? Once again, thanks for the advice and hellos.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2000)

This will save you the price of a bottle of saline spray. My doctor recommended this to me some time ago and it does help. I found this on a website. The URL is listed below. However, I don't use the bulb syringe but rather mix the salt and warm water, pour a little of it into my cupped hand and snuff it up my nose. It'll end up mostly in your throat and you just spit it out. I do this several times. Loosens up a lot of "gunk"! And you'll probably have to blow your nose several times afterwards.Lynda"Are nasal sprays helpful? Saline nasal sprays help moisten dry nasal membranes and help make the mucus wetter and easier to remove. Wetting agents, such as propylene and polyethylene glycol, may also be helpful. Saline nasal rinses can also be helpful. The saline rinse can be prepared at home by mixing 1/4 teaspoon of table salt with 7 ounces of warm water. Use a bulb syringe to squirt the liquid into your nostrils and rinse the sinuses." http://www.familydoctor.org/handouts/098.html


----------



## NickT (Oct 3, 2000)

"What is 2 grams in miligrams?Debbie"My math maybe off here, but I think it's 2,000mg.OR IOW - 2 gel caps of 1,000mg each.I use a pure ascorbic acid version of Vitamin C from Thorne Research. A powder encased in a gelatin cap. It doesn't have rose hips or elephant lips in it.I feel it is definately making a positive contribution to my health.-NickT


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2000)

Hi Weener!I did go to AZ for a week, then have been recouping. Having another PJ day today  It was nice to have the vacation, it was too short though. My sisters and I would like to do that again next year. Sorry about the sinuses. Must be a killer year for that. Seems every other person has been having trouble this year. I finally got some relief with Drixoral. Tried the Claritan and just "flew". The saltwater in the cupped hand is a good thing, I do that too! DeeDee


----------



## te34resa (Sep 29, 2000)

Hi. I've never heard of anyone getting bad sinus headaches before, I thought it was just me. I'm having a rough time with them lately-pain and tenderness over the eye and the other night it reached my temple and then I REALLY suffer. My stomach is over-sensitive anyway with ibs so I was retching and shaking. Never been that bad before which has cared me. I find mine get worse in the winter-a combination of the cold and central heating I guess. I don't want any operations either and I', DESPERATE to find something that works. Menthol and eucalyptus only ease it for a while but I'm still blocked. Hope you find something and it will help us. ((HUGS))


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Te34resa:Sorry to hear that you are a sinus sufferer too. I think there are a lot of people on this board who have this problem. My sinuses are a bit better this week, but the fm and tummy are wreaking havoc on me. I am using a prescription nasal spray (flonase) and a saline spray along with the eucalyptus and tiger balm. With all that stuff up my nose you'd think that it should be clear. My pharmacist said steam also helps. I was taking a cold medicine and that helped, but with all the latest information on the dangers of phenylpropanolamine in cold meds I stopped taking it immediately. If this continues I will go to see an ear/nose/throat specialist and see what he/she has to say. If I hear of anything new to help us I will let you know.


----------

